

Apple's Watch is Not What You Thought - alariccole
https://medium.com/editors-picks/232803d0357d

======
Greenisus
I don't really believe Apple's going to make a watch, but if they did, I would
expect it (for third party apps) to simply be a UIScreen that would launch the
app on your iPhone if you tapped it.

I wouldn't expect much interaction beyond that since Apple killed the watch
face size iPod Nano. I wonder if that was an experiment to see how people took
to interacting with a screen that size, and that it was ultimately a failure.

------
gdubs
This argument extends nicely to the "flat UI" iOS mockups people have been
posting. I keep thinking that they miss the warmth and personality that Apple
would undoubtably inject into them.

~~~
alariccole
Good point. I think a lot of people just post what they think will generate
buzz. I tried to really think this through without regard for its
newsworthiness.

